# How to get a a Lionel to smoke?



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

I recently picked up a Lionel 8703 (early MPC 2-4-2) that has a smoker in it. How do you make it smoke?
With my Marx locos I just put a few drops of smoke fluid down the stack in a few moments of running billows of smoke appear. This Lionel barely makes a wisp of smoke unless you hold it by the tender (drive wheels spinning) and give it some wide open throttle. Then it will puff pretty good but stop as soon as you crank down the power and let it run.

Is that just the nature of this particular beast, or is there something that needs fixed? Perhaps the Marx smoker has me spoiled?
Thanks

Andy


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

As I understand it, some steam engines produce more than others. But, yours may just need a cleaning. If your comfrotable taking her apart you can get in and examine the smoke mechanism and clean it out. If you search the O section here you will probably run into a thread that may tell you how.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One issue with the Lionel smokers is the load on the locomotive will determine how much smoke you get. If you have a long consist of many cars, the added voltage on the track to haul the load will result in more smoke.

If you run light consists of only a few cars, there are modifications you can make to solve the problem.

One mod is to put a few pairs of back to back diodes in series with the motor, but NOT the smoke unit. This drops the voltage going to the motor and requires greater track voltage for the same speed. Of course, this also results in more smoke volume from the greater voltage on the smoke unit.

Another mod is to simply change the smoke resistor out for a lower value. The 27 ohm resistor can be swapped out for a 20 or 22 ohm resistor. This results in more heat for the same voltage, and of course, more smoke.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

:smokin: Smoking! 

Sets come with a lighted caboose just for that reason.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Add a few lighted passenger cars and you're all set!


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

When I get a chance I'll see if it needs cleaning. May try changing the resistor if cleaning doesn't help.
Would the type of fluid make a difference? I normally use MegaSteam, but I've read some Lionels do better with Lionel fluid. I have some Lionel 6-62909 fluid, but it's about 15 yrs old, does it have a shelf life?


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> One issue with the Lionel smokers is the load on the locomotive will determine how much smoke you get. If you have a long consist of many cars, the added voltage on the track to haul the load will result in more smoke.
> 
> If you run light consists of only a few cars, there are modifications you can make to solve the problem.
> 
> ...


If it's a Suethe type unit, which my 2-4-2 and 4-4-2 were you cannot do that. Try as I might noone seems to know how to take these apart and get to the resistor. Lionel says just replace it. Unfortunately they seem to have standardized on an LED bulb (the bulb socket and smoker are integral). 

Best bet would be to look through the suppliers listed in the pinned Parts Source post and see what you can find. Or ebay.

The units were orgonally intended to work with Sound of steam so some of them have the gegaws for it, mostly copper strips and a extra wire or 2. These can be removed. The later ones come without the strips and extra wire.

Bottom line is noone seems to know how to open the Seuthe units up to replace the resistor or check/replace the batting.

The bowl units are a different story.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've attached the parts list and illustration for your locomotive.

From that list, it appears your smoke unit is the Lionel 8141-50.PDF

It certainly appears you could change the resistor.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Yoiks! That would appear to be it. Well that moves me up a few steps. Next question is how do I get the base off. I guess I go back to staring at one of the dismounted ones.


----------

